# I felt the kitties kick



## HappyFather (May 21, 2021)

My cat is on her 8th week, babies should pop out next week.
Yesterday I was having a longer and harder day at work (teleworking) and at a given point instead of laying on a chair near me, she came and lied on the table next to my keyboard, after asking me to pet her a bit.
When she was there lying, I placed my hand lightly on the belly and felt distinctive "kicks".
Reminded me of when my ex-wife was pregnant of our kids and I could feel them move. Tears came to my eyes.
The miracle of life is marvellous! 😻


----------



## miscellaneous (May 24, 2021)

Congratulations HappyFather! You're going to be a great Dad!


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

It should be a couple of weeks before she gives birth!


HappyFather said:


> The miracle of life is marvellous! 😻


Yes, it really is. Thank you for respecting it.


----------

